# Sticky  New members and private message conversations



## toth boer goats

It is OK to send a private conversation to moderators and others, however, it may take longer for response. 
Do know, moderators volunteer their time and do have their our own lives and animals to care for, so may not be on the goat spot 24/7.

When there is an emergency situation, that is risking getting your goat help quickly. 
I have seen many doing this and sometimes, it has been many hours since poster asked their question for help, which is concerning.

Placing your question on the forum floor is best.
More can see it and respond to it, helping you quicker, just in case some moderators cannot be there at that time frame. 
Our dedicated member's know a lot by reading moderators posts and issues, to be able to help in most situations, until we can read and respond for ourselves. If we feel it is wrong, we will say so.

Here is a link on how to Create a thread.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-to-post-a-thread.212427/


----------



## NigerianNewbie

BrookviewFarm said:


> View attachment 206966


@TGSAdmin is there anything that can be done or suggested to help this new member submit posts without receiving the error type message that is being shown?


----------



## ksalvagno

There is a new approval queue with new members. So moderators or admins have to approve your first post. Moderators are volunteers and look at the forum when they can. So unfortunately it may be a while before it gets approved.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Thank you for explaining this, it makes sense now.


----------



## JML Farms

Y'all are doing a great job! Thanks for volunteering your time!


----------

